
Video: Microsoft PDC Promo Sung by Boy Band - raganwald
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/10/video-microsoft.html
======
raganwald
I've only had three shots of Espresso this morning, so let me see if I
understand: This is a video made by Microsoft making fun of the idea that they
might make a terrible video. Ah. It's meant to be _ironic_ , and presumably it
tells us they know the difference between good taste and bad taste.

I think this is isomorphic to a Bond Villain pointing out all of his expensive
and tasteful possessions. We all know that if the villain really had taste, it
is not necessary to tell us he has taste, merely for him to live a tasteful
life and we will observe his taste directly.

My suggestion to Microsoft (just in case they're trolling HN for ideas): Do
good work and make good promotional videos. We will gladly forget the past
without you telling us that you are beyond making bad videos about products
that used to be questionable.

